# The Grove Air Raid Shelters, Watford - June 2011



## sYnc_below (Jun 15, 2011)

*Explored with Winch It In*

Firstly I'll admit this place has been done to death and secondly, this year I'm concentrating my efforts on stuff that has never been done before....*BUT* it was on last years Explore List and as we were in the Watford area it was rude not to hit this site up, plus at the eleventh hour this took on a personal twist for me so that's why I'm posting it up...

I mentioned my visit to my Mother the night before I went as she has a passing interest in what she calls my 'Dugout fascination' and suddenly she became all animated. Apparently her eldest sister's first job out of school in 1942 was at The Grove as she lived just round the corner in Watford North. I asked her to call my aunt to see if she could remember The Grove (she is 85) and apparently she said "I can remember it like it was yesterday".

She could not remember her hut number but recalled visiting the shelters many many times on both drills and real air raids and also that another family relative worked there but in huts 'the other side of the field'. This was all news to me as I was unaware I had an underground WW2 family connection 

The London, Midland & Scottish Railway (LMS) had previously (and on the quiet) acquired The Grove for use as its headquarters in the event of war. Following Italy's invasion of Albania and during the Easter weekend of 1939, LMS took over The Grove. This was made ready as offices, and a number of huts built in the surrounding park as well as several substantial underground air-raid shelters. On Friday September 1st it was decided to move in and the transfer was completed before war was declared on the Sunday at 11 a.m. In a few hours the original Euston site had temporarily ceased to be the headquarters of the company, and on the Monday, 3,000 of the staff were at work in their new establishment.

A fuller and more detailed account can be read here: http://rastall.com/grove/projectx.html

The shelters were built out of concrete section in cut 'n' cover fashion and this particular one is very large with multiple entrances. After a few minutes though the repetition kicks in and it starts to get boring, nevertheless we walked round the entire thing and ended up trying to find the biggest spider possible down near 'Entrance M'

_For the photo geeks reading, there were massive variances in shades of concrete in this shelter so despite using the same light source for virtually all the shots and also the same colour temperature in post they still look like some were shot on different glass 
_




















































One or two extra shots here

Thanks for looking and thanks to Fluffy


----------



## Winch It In (Jun 15, 2011)

A few pic's from me, cheers Hal for a quality day out exploring once again.





Air raid drills.





One of many entrances.















Hal doing what he does best..





Birds nest.





One of many spiders with its dinner.

More pics can be found here.. 
http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/ae195/WinchItIn/Air Raid Shelters/

Thanks for looking
Winch​


----------



## gushysfella (Jun 15, 2011)

Liking that! Looks like no one’s been in since the day they closed the place, looks mint not a hint of chav!!


----------



## waley_bean (Jun 17, 2011)

Love the look of that place. We have shelters near me but they have bricked them up.


----------

